# [Nouvelle installation] Migrer sur Gentoo (Résolu)

## DragaoAzul

Bonjours à tous, je suis nouveau ici et je pense depuis un moment migrer de Ubuntu vers Gentoo. J'ai installé Gentoo dans une machine virtuelle et il fonctionne, il manque juste une interface graphique. Je vais installer Gnome demian.

Mais j'ai deux trois question à poser que je n'est pas réussis à trouver dans toute cette grande documentation:

Les mises à jours sont automatiques ou il faut les lancer manuellement?

Et j'ai un core i7, mais je n'ai pas trouver ce que je dois mettre dans le fichier /etc/make.conf dans la section CFLAGS après -march.

A part ça je vais essayer Gentoo en machine virtuelle encore quelque temps avant de l'installer définitivement je pense.

Salut à tous.Last edited by DragaoAzul on Sun Sep 26, 2010 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jamesbch

Salut,

Les mises à jour se font manuellement avec emerge. Y'a tout un article pour mettre à jour (régulièrement) son système. Les core i7 sont basé sur les anciens Core 2 Duo donc -march=prescott va très bien. Les machines virtuelles sont un peu plus lentes et le matos est détecté non-nativement.

Bonne chance et amuses-toi bien tout en apprenant.

----------

## Pixys

 *DragaoAzul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et j'ai un core i7, mais je n'ai pas trouver ce que je dois mettre dans le fichier /etc/make.conf dans la section CFLAGS après -march.
> 
> 

 

un -march=native fera aussi très bien l'affaire.Last edited by Pixys on Fri Oct 08, 2010 6:23 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *DragaoAzul wrote:*   
> 
> Et j'ai un core i7, mais je n'ai pas trouver ce que je dois mettre dans le fichier /etc/make.conf dans la section CFLAGS après -march.
> 
>  
> ...

 

+1 Pixys.

Surtout que c'est tout à fait faux, et que ça fait un moment qu'on ne met plus prescott pour du C2D. Et je ne parle même pas de dire que Core7 et C2D ont la même archi...

Ouch.

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## DragaoAzul

Oups voila, j'éspère que c'est juste geekounet. Sinon merci pour votre aide c'est sympa, je pense que je vais me plaire ici   :Very Happy: 

----------

